# Criminal Record Certificate from Spain



## RES0111 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm a UK citizen trying to get a Criminal Record Certificate (Certificado de Penales) from a time I lived in Madrid for a job here in the UK. There is something about legalisation with a Hague Apostille - can someone explain what this is and if I need to get it?

I'm applying for the CdP via post to the Ministry of Justice, so is there anything I need to send?

Thanks


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's the explanation in English from the Embassy of Spain in Ottawa. We don't do apostilles in Canada, so in step 1 where they say legalise a photocopy, that's where you would do an apostille.

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embaja...ATE FROM THE MINISTERIO DE JUSTICIA SPAIN.pdf

Here's information on apostille from the UK govt:

UK Legalisation Office | Apostille Service


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I just noticed the link in the first document to Modelo 790 doesn't work. Here's a link to the website:

Formulario 790 - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia

The first blue text link "Modelo 790-006 (descarga)" will download the form for you.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In spanish;

Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia

English;
Criminal Record Certificate - Personal formalities and procedures - Ministry of Justice

Now when you apply for one in Spain ,the Spanish conform to the ECRIS system which requires a sate to apply to the country of nationality of the applicant to ensure that you have no criminal record there. 

ECRIS (European Criminal Records Information System) - European Commission

So it takes a few days extra but means that you have an Spanish /UK criminal record check without having to pay for a BRIT one.

You have to ensure that you tick the box for " Hague Apostille " for it to have validity outside of Spain.


----------

